# H&R TT quattro.



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

H&R lowering springs, front lowering 25mm, rear lowering 20mm.




























More info: www.h-r.com


----------



## GaBoYnFla (Oct 2, 2005)

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

The lowering is nice, the wheels look terrible IMHO.


----------



## dogdrive (Oct 19, 2005)

R5T said:


> The lowering is nice, the wheels look terrible IMHO.


The first photo on OEMs doesn't look too bad


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)




----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)




----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

H&R TT quattro: https://www.youtube.com/embed/4_Iy9CVML8g


----------



## cila (Dec 31, 2014)

Why wheels have a lot of plummets? These tyres dont have allowed size, or?


----------



## JoeC1982 (Aug 4, 2006)

This car looks lowered way more than an inch, those tires are 225/30R20 and the factory 20's are 255/30 i think.

It looks great but would like a little more tire sidewall.


----------



## vwlippy (Jul 17, 2001)

R5T said:


>


Nice! Maybe I'll hold onto my A3 until I can get one of these!


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

JoeC1982 said:


> This car looks lowered way more than an inch, those tires are 225/30R20 and the factory 20's are 255/30 i think.
> 
> It looks great but would like a little more tire sidewall.


I even think the car in the first 3 pics has the coilover suspension mounted, because even that is lower the 25/20mm F/R.


----------

